# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Mjesto za jadikovke

## Sramežljiva

Ovo je samo za iskrene. 

Zamislila sam ovu temu kao mjesto gdje ćemo moći iskreno, bez sustezanja, bez straha da će nas tko osuditi i da radimo nešto "društveno neprihvatljivo" reći koliko nam je teško biti roditelj, koliko je teško uvijek sve raditi kako treba, na kojem ćemo moći opisati svoje frustracije, pojadati se kad smo iživcirani, opisati kako nas je roditeljstvo dovelo na rub živaca. Naravno da su djeca divna, naravno da ih obožavamo, naravno da su najbolje što nam se dogodilo, naravno da nakon kiše dolazi sunce, ali neka ovo bude mjesto za "drugu stranu medalje", tema koja će eventualnog zalutalog budućeg roditelja možda malo zamisliti, prestrašiti, ali i pokazati mu realnu sliku. Neka ovo bude mjesto gdje ćemo reći što nas muči i gdje ćemo se ispuhati. 

Pomislila sam kako bi tema mogla brzo potonuti i kako će to biti znak da očito uglavnom sa mnom nešto ne štima, da drugi roditelji stvari koje mene muče ne uzimaju tako emotivno i ozbiljno ili da ih smatraju nevažnim "prolaznim naoblačenjem s povremenim pljuskovima", ali i iz toga ću nešto naučiti o sebi i drugima... Mislim, i sama imam baš dobrih dana kad se stvari čine posložene onako kako trebaju biti i kad mi se čini da nemam skoro nikakvih problema, pa se pitam zašto sam uopće ikad šizila i jadala se. Ali, danas nije takav dan.
 :Mad:  
Danas mi se moji cjelodnevni boravci s malom bebom čine kao nešto najzatupljujuće i najdosadnije na svijetu. Po tisućiti put uzimam iste zvečke da bih zabavila bebu, po tisućiti put mobil svira istu dosadnu melodiju, ne mogu otići u kupaonicu da se iz sobe ne začuje urlanje, gladna sam, žedna sam, moja majica je zaslinjena, beba me izgrebla svojim noktićima, spava nekoliko puta dnevno desetak minuta, a čim je položim na neko drugo mjesto kako bih oslobodila ruke, ona, naravno, zaplače, noću sisa tristo puta, uvijek kad se spremamo van tragično shvaća oblačenje jaknice i vezanje u autosjedalicu, a meni para na uši izlazi od nekog potisnutog bijesa dok ju, sva ispreznojena i raščupana, pokušavam utješiti. Živciraju me gomile neispeglanog veša i nered u kući, i to što nemam vremena za depilaciju, pranje kose ili gimnasticiranje i što cijelo vrijeme dok je s mojim mužem imam taj neki osjećaj da on misli kako sad meni radi uslugu... Pogodite što - moja beba plače i moram k njoj. A mogla bih se jadati do prekosutra... A imam ja i još jedno dijete...  :Grin:  

Eto, sad me malo grize savjest što se žalim, a imam živo i zdravo i slatko djetešce, ali ovdje neka bude mjesto za istresanje takvih stvari, koliko god trivijalno zvučale, nešto poput boksačke vreće koju možemo udarati kako bismo se ispucali.

Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## MIHA1

[quote="Sramežljiva"]Ovo je samo za iskrene. 


Danas mi se moji cjelodnevni boravci s malom bebom čine kao nešto najzatupljujuće i najdosadnije na svijetu. Po tisućiti put uzimam iste zvečke da bih zabavila bebu, po tisućiti put mobil svira istu dosadnu melodiju, ne mogu otići u kupaonicu da se iz sobe ne začuje urlanje, gladna sam, žedna sam, moja majica je zaslinjena, beba me izgrebla svojim noktićima, spava nekoliko puta dnevno desetak minuta, a čim je položim na neko drugo mjesto kako bih oslobodila ruke, ona, naravno, zaplače, noću sisa tristo puta, uvijek kad se spremamo van tragično shvaća oblačenje jaknice i vezanje u autosjedalicu, a meni para na uši izlazi od nekog potisnutog bijesa dok ju, sva ispreznojena i raščupana, pokušavam utješiti. Živciraju me gomile neispeglanog veša i nered u kući, i to što nemam vremena za depilaciju, pranje kose ili gimnasticiranje i što cijelo vrijeme dok je s mojim mužem imam taj neki osjećaj da on misli kako sad meni radi uslugu... 

Potpisujem ovo gore navedeno , taj stadij sam prošla i znam kako ti je , pogotovo kada mi MM radi uslugu , za poluditi od pomoći.
Ali i sada nakon 13,5 mjeseci koliko frajer ima , još uvijek imam promjene sa sunčanog na "prolaznu naoblaku s povremenim pljuskovima", nekad niti nema razloga za to , ali valjda doče samo od sebe.
Danas je i meni takav dan , ok malo me i dragi MM prebacio na ovu promjenu raspoloženja sa svojim ponašanjem , ali i dalje me muči malac što po noći nikako da počne ljepše spavati .
Stalno me to opterečuje , a neznam kako si pomoći.

----------


## ls

Zvuci mi sve to poznato. S tim sto sam danas posebno okrutno iskrena, pa cu reci i ovo: cesto otkrijem da uopce ne uzivam u svojoj ulozi majke.

Nisam sklona srcedrapateljskim izjavama o snazi majcinske ljubavi i o tome kako su mi djeca centar svijeta i kako me samo jedan pogled na moje 'andjele' vraca iz mrtvih. Naravno da su centar kada ne mogu ni koraka mrdnuti bez da mi se barem jedno ne kaci za nogavice. A svi mi kazu da je sve teze i slozenije kako postaju stariji, tako da ispade da je roditeljstvo na kraju kao neka vrsta mazohizma. Eto gdje me dovede bioloski sat...

----------


## čokolada

s tri godine postaju pravi anđelčići   :Grin:  .

----------


## gitulja

sviđa mi se topic.
Sramežljiva, taj smo dio prošle i znam kako ti je. G je sada 20 mjeseci i sve je puno lakše. I dalje ima loših i teških dana. I činim se sama sebi grozna, dođem s posla i onda tih nekoliko sati koliko provedemo skupa bude muka. Sva sreća malo je takvih dana. Evo ja ću prva reći svoju neprihvatljivu reakciju. G je vrištala i vrištala, a onda kad sam je krenula presvući počela se i bacati, onako nervozno. Kako ništa nije pomagalo i moja nervoza je rasla. I onda sam sva jadna vrisnula zajedno s njom. Grozno znam, bilo mi je žao isti tren. Ona je prestala, pogledala me začuđeno i primirila se. A onda je hodala zamnom i svako malo me pogledala i vrisnula da vidi hoću li i ja ponovno, i smijala se. Nova igra valjda, zove se mama pukla.

----------


## Liebe

Sve što ste navele potpisujem. Dok je T bila beba bila sam sama sa njom po cijele dane i stvarno sam se osijećala frustrirano. Počela sam raditi kad je imala 6. mjeseci i tada mi se dašavalo da barem 1x mjesečno pucam po svim šavovima jer je bila gužva na poslu, doma nije bilo ništa napravljano niti nabavljeno. MM je u to vrijeme umrla mama, što nas je oboje jako zdrmalo, a ja sam najednom imala dvoje djece. (ako me razumijete što želim reći). Sada kad ona ima skoro 3 godine, moram priznati da mi je ipak malo lakše. Mislim da je moj osnovni problem u tome što apsolutno nemam nikakvu logistiku, a kako sam rodila ne baš u cvijetu mladosti - dosta sam toga do tada podredila sebi, a onda sam najednom bez svega toga ostala. Računala sam na malo veći angažman MM koji je izostao, pa mi je i to teško palo. 
Ponekad imam osjećaj da ću se slomiti od svega - posla, angažmana, odgovornosti, brige....

----------


## anima

Ovo je genijalan topic. Sviđa mi se. Nadam se da ću u njemu često pronaći utjehu kad mi bude "onaj" dan. 

Moram priznati da sam očekivala kako će s vremenom biti sve lakše i lakše. Ali nije. To me ponekad ubija. Ponekad se osjećam kao u okovima. Moja curica je veća, ali  mi ponekad svejedno ne da da dišem. Izluđuje me. Često joj kažem "daj pusti me na miru" jer imam feeling da ću puknut. Najživčanija sam kad non stop kenjka bez razloga. Para mi tad na uši izlazi. Ili kad ju ujutro spremam za vrtić a sebe za posao a ona bježi od mene jer bi se igrala a meni sat ide tik - tak tik -tak. A najgore od svega je što non stop visi po meni, što me ne pušta na miru, što ne mogu mrdnuti bez nje, i što mi i dan danas od kad je bila beba dira "oko" tj. trepavicu i tad se ponekad osjećam kao da ću skrenut s uma. A nemam snage da je odućim od toga. I često mi se ne da igrati s njom jer bi se ona stalno igrala a ja sam umorna i dosadne su mi te igre. I teletubisi mi već na nos izlaze. Ludim kad me udari a ja ne znam što da radim. I tako, ima toga... Naravno da se podrazumjeva da kako god da je da ja bez nje bih mogla. Unatoč svemu, divna je ona djevojčica. Problem je očito u meni. Ali i ja sam samo običan čovjek. Koji želi malo mira, tišine, slobode, sna i odmora.

----------


## thousands of voices

eh... :/ 
meni je jutros pala na pamet "_ostavka na mjesto roditelja_"
dotuužilo mi je da glumim samohranu majku koja je glavni policajac kad treba raditi vježbe, nositi aparatić, raditi druge vježbe, zadaća, učenje - dok malu drma pubertet, zlo joj je od silnih vježbiitd...dok je ostali članovi porodice puštaju da radi šta hoće pod izlikom "Ona mene neće poslušati"   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Heeej, i ja bih rado bila dobra mamica koja ne gnjavi djecu silnim obavezama.
Plus, kao šlag na tortu, malac je odlučio da čitav dan kmeči i bježi svekrvi plačući kad god ja odbijem neki njegov ispad kao npr. da prosipa mlijeko, ulazi u frižider...
I onda se čude kad sam na putu da dobijem nervni slom... :shock: 

OK - već me je muka prošla muka, poželila sam ih   :Grin:  od jutros.

----------


## ls

> s tri godine postaju pravi anđelčići   .


Stvarno? E pa moja puni 3 za vikend, ali ne vidim bas da je s njom nesto lakse nego ranije. Kako postaje starija i mudrija sve bolje zna kako mi nagaziti na nerv.

----------


## Ivany

Mene S najviše naživcira kad po cijele dane kmeči, a vjerojatno ni sama ne zna zašto. A onda znam reći "idem na godišnji", mm se samo nasmije a ja još više poludim. Nisam sad dovoljno ljuta da nešto više pišem, ali bit će i toga!
U biti sam samo htjela pohvaliti topic, svima će nam biti lakše, bilo da napišemo što nas mući ili da pročitamo da nismo jedine u toj situaciji.[/i]

----------


## sofke

kad je bila mala beba povremeno mi je bilo baš koma...nekad sam se osjećala da je moj život završio, tu i sada s tim djetetom koje cijeli dan urla

imati bebu nadmašilo je moje najcrnje prognoze (jer nama se beba 'desila' i ja za sve to nisam bila baš nešto spremna)

sad je veća, skoro četiri godine pa mislim da mi je lakše..ili sam se navikla na 'nevolju'

ono što mi je u ovom razdoblju bed je spoznaja koliko je ograničavajući život sada za mene kao majku..u organizacijskom smislu..puno stvari bih htjela, mogla i morala napraviti, ali ne mogu...jer imam dijete..i moram se brinuti o njemu i provoditi vrijeme s njim zato što me ono treba

tema je izvrsna i ne bi bilo dobro da se sad tu počne pisati kako doduše zna bit teško, ali jedan dječji osmijeh će sve to popraviti i kako mi ipak ne bi mogli živjeti bez naše djece

jer život s djecom nije reklama za Pampers gdje beba zadovoljno spava s osmjehom na lišcu i svi se ujutro grle i ljube sretni

par moji (ostarjelih ?) frendica koje su solo brijačice bi sada bile samohrane majke..ko da je to iz vica, sad izlazim van, a sad bi malo i dijete..

nek se vidi da sve to skupa ima i drugu stranu..možda netko i razmisli..jer nisu djeca baš za svakog

----------


## Drimm

> čokolada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> s tri godine postaju pravi anđelčići   .
> 
> 
> Stvarno? E pa moja puni 3 za vikend, ali ne vidim bas da je s njom nesto lakse nego ranije. Kako postaje starija i mudrija sve bolje zna kako mi nagaziti na nerv.


Baš htjedoh reći da će moji 3 godine za 3 mjeseca i da sam 100x čula da se skroz promijene, da je lakše, da su najslađi i najbolji 3-6 god.
Ili će se u roku 3 mjeseca dogoditi nagli rez i do njih doprijeti tračak razuma preko noći  ili smo izgubljen slučaj.
Anima mi je po opisu najbliža, kao da sam ja pisala njen post.

----------


## mama_mia22

ovaj topic bi se rebao zvat Zona sumraka na Rodi ili tak neš.

mene moja mala grize za ciku. a ni zube nema. mislila sam da je to najgora stvar koju mi može priredit. a sad čitam vaše postove i grozim se onog što me čeka...

sofke, pogotovo me se dojmio tvoj post. i meni se beba desila te sam gledala na svoju budučnost kao na pampers reklamu.  malo bucibuci, reklama gotova i ja se vračam svom životu i obvezama. niš od tog. 

za osmi mart sam bila s frendicama u tvornici. bilo mi je zabavno pola sata. nakon toga počeo mi je smetati dim i gužva a i nisam mogla izbaciti sliku svog izgladnjelog djeteta iz glave. pa sam pozvala taxi i odjurila domeka.
nema nas više. gotovo je s nama. jedino što nam ostaje su naša mala zlata  :Saint:  :devil:

jedina utješna nagrada je ta što nam je svima tako. supatnici smo i suputnici na ovom trnovitom putu roditeljstva.
ali, stara latinska kaže: per aspera ad astra 

(mnogo ga seruckam večeras. odoh spat da uhvatim malo sna prije neg se  moj ajngelek zbudi. Ln!)

e da, topic je cool!!! 8)

----------


## dane

Koji super  topic  nadam  se samo da nece  otici u  krivom  smjeru.
Sve mi  je  ovo  tako poznato  samo   ja  pucam  mjesecno par  puta a sad   sam koma .S  prvim je bilo ovako prva 4 mjeseca njegovog  zivota 10 min.plakanje,10min. jede,10 min.spava  24  sata dnevno  rezultat  beskonacno  trazenje zasto je  tako, niko mi nije  mogao  dati  odgovor   osim jednog pedijatra  iz  londona koji  mi rece takav je proci  ce  i  proslo je .Tih  prvih  mjeseci sam  izgubila 30kg sto  je  bilo  ok za moju liniju ,jednom  sam se onesvjestila  na savskoj na  pjesackom prelazu  ,koma.Onda   su  stvari krenule  na  bolje ali sa godinu dana malac se razbolio sljedecih sest  mjeseci  smo obilazili  doktore  i  nis  od spavanja on    jadan   cijele  dane meni na rukama proslo je.Imam ja  toga   jos samo sad je kasno a sinoc nisam  spavala ukocilo  me u kicmi  haha pogadjate nosam mladjeg .Hvala na ovom  topicu

----------


## Anci

> čokolada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> s tri godine postaju pravi anđelčići   .
> 
> 
> Stvarno? E pa moja puni 3 za vikend, ali ne vidim bas da je s njom nesto lakse nego ranije. Kako postaje starija i mudrija sve bolje zna kako mi nagaziti na nerv.


mislim da je zato mr. grin na kraju posta
i ja bih ga stavila

----------


## traktorka

Meni je lakše od kako je veći   :Smile:

----------


## rosa

Dugo sam mislila da nisam rođena da budem mama,jer:

1.sam imala par manjih živčanih slomića u vezi njegovog hranjenja
2.i dalje imam jaku potrebu za "mojim vremenom i prostorom" bez djeteta
3.mislim da bi mene i mm drugo dijete pregazilo kao buldožder
4.kod drugih roditeljstvo lakše i bolje funkcionira...

...polako se odvikavam od te ideje,dobrim dijelom zahvaljujući i vama  :Love:   i prihvaćam stvari kako dolaze. Meni je kako je stariji (27 mjeseci) sve lakše i ljepše.

I ja imam jednu poznanicu koja bi si da razbije životnu kolotečinu rado "složila jedno dijete" i bila samohrana majka.  :/

----------


## gitulja

i meni se beba dogodila, i sad sam samohrana majka. Ne u pravom smislu riječi jer se MD ipak brine oko nje. Ali mi živimo same, on se pojavi navečer prije kupanja, ne svaki dan. I svaki drugi vikend je s nama, kad ne radi. I super se oni vole. A mene izluđuje kad se MD pojavi i onda daje silne savjete  kako što treba. Stvarno poludim na to. I ljepše nam je kad smo same, i teže.  Sve je teže nego što sam zamišljala. Kad čujem da se netko odlučuje biti samohrana majka, mislim da nema pojma što je čeka. Nije to samo tako, sve ostaje isto "samo" još imaš malo zlato koje se smiješi pored tebe. Ha,ha.

----------


## MIHA1

> Kad čujem da se netko odlučuje biti samohrana majka, mislim da nema pojma što je čeka.


Imaš pravo , jako , jako teška uloga,za samohranog roditelja, treba biti hrabar i samouvjeren , brat mi je samohrani roditelj , i da nema moju i maminu pomoć mislim da bi odavno poludio, tako da te na neki način mogu razumjeti.
I ja sam mislila da je dijete igračka , samo ga nahraniš i on spava , ha,ha , možeš si misliti, ali neke žene nisu toga svijesne dok im se ne desi dijete i onda  :?

----------


## Trina

Tema je super.
Ja ne znam otkud bih počela, pa ni neću u detalje jer kad bih počela nebi mogla stati.Znate one SF filmove kad neka neljudska bića popiju svu energiju iz čovjeka i čovjek se samo ugasi?E pa tako se ja osjećam.Imam osjećaj da sam im dala doslovno SVE,od svojih 24 sata njihovi su svih 24,od financija,energije,zdravlja,živaca,strpljenja...s  ve je pošlo.Iscrpljena sam do kraja.I kad mislim da je to to,da ću puknuti,oni me iznenade sa još nečim i vidim da tome nikad kraja.Ja nebi rekla da je lakše što su stariji,samo je drugačije.Lakše jer jer ih toliko ne nosaš,ne trčiš za njima,ne strepiš baš onako pretjerano oće pasti,udariti se,veći su pa i sigurniji što se nekih stvari tiče.Ali zato dobiješ milijun drugih briga umjesto onih.Tražim posao,pokušavam doslovno pobjeći od djece i kuće i iskreno se nadam da ću uspjeti jer sam im dala i više nego što sam mislila da je moguće.
I uopće ne sumnjam da ću se javiti još prekonekoliko puta na ovu temu  :Grin:

----------


## NANNE

Gdje me nađoste!!
Jutros na pauzi kukam kolegici s posla kako sam grozna majka jer želim doći kući s posla i leć mrčit  sat vremenaa ne da netko skače po meni a istovremeno me peče savjest jer obožavam svog crvoguza.
Volim i svoj posao i svog crvoguza.
a vama mogu priznat ono najcrnje što samo sebi mogu priznat - e pa ponekad idem radit sretna -jer znam da ću se barem malo odmorit 
znam da nismo svi u istoj situaciji i nisu svi klinci i klinceze jednaki al ponekad mi je na poslu super jer sjedim sama u miru i tišini

----------


## clumsy mom

Za razliku od većine ja sam bebeći period mnogo lakše podnela nego onaj kasniji. I pored šestomesečnih kolika jednog blizanca, bljuckanja, presvlačenja u nedogled, pokušavanja dojenja, a pomoći niotkud...Bila sam jaka i sretna do njihovih 18 meseci.

 A onda je moj organizam rekao DOSTA, NE MOGU VIŠE! Nisam prespavala noć u komadu od polovine trudnoće do njihovog drugog rođendana. Nisma jela kao čovek isto toliko. Krvna slika otišla u minus. Nervi otišli u minus. A pomoći i dalje niotkuda. Tata radi da preživimo, sveki šeta po svetu i uživa u penziji (kad mi je bilo najgore bila je mesec dana u Parizu), mama daleko...Ni kod lekara nisam mogla da odem.

Final score je jedna kao krpa isceđena mama koja se napokon trgla, rekla porodici 'Ko vas šiša, idem ja kod lekara!'' i otišla na analize. Hgb 92 (mm-ov 164  :Laughing:  ), ja više nemam snage ni da stojim a kamoli da se nešto igram sa decom, ne kuvam jer mi se ne jede (sreća te deca imaju topli obrok u vrtiću), ne pospremam jer nemam snage...

Sad je malo bolje. Gvožđe dopravljam lekovima, dosta sam napolju, bolje se hranim i spavam. Ni dalje mi niko ne uskače u pomoć ali sad se može nekako.

----------


## MIHA1

> vama mogu priznat ono najcrnje što samo sebi mogu priznat - e pa ponekad idem radit sretna -jer znam da ću se barem malo odmorit 
> znam da nismo svi u istoj situaciji i nisu svi klinci i klinceze jednaki al ponekad mi je na poslu super jer sjedim sama u miru i tišini


Potpisujem tvoj gornji tekst, u potpunosti se slažem s tobom.

----------


## mikka

joj, i meni md sisa krv na slamcicu.. kao da nije dovoljno da sam po cijele dane sama s malim, a uskoro cu biti sama s malim i malom bebom :/ . da vidimo kako ce to funkcionirati..

sjetila sam se jedne price kad smo se mali i ja vracali busom iz bg-a, od md-a. on je taman bio u prelaznoj fazi iz bebca u monstruma koji non stop hoce nesto raditi i nekud ici, a spavanje mu je zadnje na pameti, naravno. put je trajao 6 sati, a znate i sami koliko mjesta za manevriranje ima u busu.

na ulazu u zagreb gledam djevojku koja sjedi preko puta nas, cijelo vrijeme se smjeskala mom malom, bas je bila simpaticna, cak se i ponudila da ga pricuva da ja mogu na wc kad smo stajali.

ona fino nakon naplatnih kucica zatvori knjigu koju je citala cijelim putem, izvadi neseser, malo se poceslja, popravi sminku, namaze ruke kremom.. taman se do autobusnog fino sredila i onako zbigecana, zgodna i mirisljava izlazi van.

na to mi pogled pada na mene-ja izmozdena, zivcana, rascupana, umorna, smrdim po znoju, prljava od hrane, pokusavam pohvatati malog i stvari po busu, pokusavam ne dobiti zivcani slom.. kasnije sam na tu sliku d-rasticne razlike umirala od smijeha, a i danas mi je smijesno kad se sjetim. naravno, i ja sam nekad tako putovala. mirno, bezbrizno, malo citas, nesto pojedes, izades na pauzi, spavas.. a sada.. boze dragi. muka me hvata na samu pomisao o nekom putovanju. te spremiti stvari uz bestiju. te nositi njega i stvari u auto. te ako ne posizi dok ga stavljam u as, pocet ce urlikati cim krenemo. nece biti miran cijelim putem, a ako stanemo da ga malo izvadim bit ce jos gori kad ga pokusam vratiti. ma joj.. bljuje mi se kad razmisljam o tome. 

a nekad, pjesme.. sjednem u auto i za 2 sata sam u opatiji, druzim se s frendovima, idemo na rucak, veceru, van..

----------


## gitulja

mikka, sad si me podsjetila na pakiranja. Prošle godine G 5,5 mjeseci, mi se spremamo u Austriju na Novu godinu. G nije u komadu nekoliko tjedana. Večer prije nikako zaspati, onda cijelo jutro plač. Ja pokušavam spakirati stvari, smiriti G i još 100 drugih stvari. A onda se MD stvori oko podne ičudi se što još nije sve spremno. A kad smo stigli u Austriju čudi se što ja sebi nisam spakirala ništa. Mislila sam ove godine bit će bolje, i je ali malo. Nije plakala ali je vadila iz torbe sve što sam ja u nju stavila. I opet čuđenje što nije sve spremno. 
A da ne zaboravim jedan važan detalj, ako se G budi po noći onda sam ja za to kriva. I njega se to ne tiče, ja sam ju kao probudila pa onda neka se ja igram po 3 sata. I da još nešto što me izluđuje najviše od svega, izgovor: "Pa ja radim".

----------


## mikka

ma oni to uopce ne kuze. a sta im ja mogu. 

jos se cudi da su mi putovanja dosla na vrh glave. ja mu kazem, ti imas luksuz da jedes/pijes/spavas/putujes kad hoces, na miru. nece on to shvatiti dok jednom ne ostane sam s malim na tjedan dana. e, a onda cu ga pitati za zdravlje  :Grin:

----------


## rinama

Ja se neću jadati jer bi to predugo trajalo, ali od ovakve vrste života kojeg sam živjela prošlih 9 godina, ja sam danas sa svojom 31 godinom sijeda i moram se farbati svakih cca dva mjeseca i hodam kod psihijatra.
Bit će da mi je baš bilo bajno kad sam do ovud dogurala.
Sad mi je super.  :Teletubbies:

----------


## gitulja

ma mikka samo se nadaj. Moj je bio 10 dana sam na moru s G, ali prije puta sam ja sve spremila i onda došla vikend kad su išli doma. Može on to i to jako dobro, to me još više ljuti. A onda kad mi jš kaže da sam nervozna, i da se više uopće ne šalim. Pa šali se ti kad samo želim odspavati sat vremena ili biti pd tušem pola sata.

----------


## mama_mia22

(e izvinite ljudi, mala digresija, imam pitanje za mikku, nevezano za jadikovke)

mikka, kad si prvi puta išla s detetom u Bg?? koliko je star bio?
ja sam mislila ić sad oko 1.5. ali brine me pedijatar kojeg tamo nema i 100 drugih sr.
hvala ti unaprijed!  :Smile:

----------


## Poli

Kako nema pedijatra u BG?

----------


## mama_mia22

ma ima ziher ali nemam pojma koja je procedura. a moj blesavi md još manje.  :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

Ne bih vam htjela kvariti veselje, neka topica...treba biti i takvih. Razumijem mame kojima je ovo prva beba jer i ja imam jednu, i naporno je prilično. Možda je meni lakše jer sam mama u godinama   :Grin:  , pa nemam potrebu za izlascima i vraćanja "na staro"... jedino  što mi nedostaje je posao i druženje s ljudima iz struke.
Kad sam rekla da s tri postaju anđelčići zaista sam to mislila - moja starija cura je rano progovorila i s tri je već vodila prave razgovore, bila spremna na odlaske svuda sa mnom i postala vrlo kooperativna...tada sam prestala osjećati "uteg" oko noge.

----------


## tanja_b

> Kad sam rekla da s tri postaju anđelčići zaista sam to mislila - moja starija cura je rano progovorila i s tri je već vodila prave razgovore, bila spremna na odlaske svuda sa mnom i postala vrlo kooperativna...tada sam prestala osjećati "uteg" oko noge.


I kod nas je slično, iako imam dečka koji i nije rano progovorio   :Wink:   a možda je stvar i u tome da sam se s vremenom malo-pomalo opustila.
Prvih šest mjeseci bilo mi je najteže dosad.

----------


## Anci

A meni su opet neke stvari postale lakše, a neke zahtjevnije :/ 
Ne znam ni sama kako da bolje objasnim to.
Ja baš ne bih rekla anđelčić  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

prvi put smo isli kad je imao mjesec dana. mali ima i njihovo drzavljanstvo, treba imati nase originale i ici ga prijaviti na tm-a u opcinu. onda preko njega moze dobiti zdravstveno. valjda. mi nismo nikad isli kod pedijatra u bg. ali uvijek mozes otici kod privatnog ako je frka. dobro, nismo bas ni tu u zg osim ovih redovnih pregleda i to, i jednom kad je imao vodene kozice. ako te jos nes zanima, javi se, moze na pp.

on topik, nemam ni ja neku potrebu za izlascima i to. mislim da me najvise muci nedostatak ikakvog vremena za sebe. a  muci me i nedostatak pravog posla. a muci me bogme i to sto mi se cini da me drugi ne postuju jer sam "samo mama". ne znam kako da to objasnim. nema to veze s klincem, iako indirektno ima kad zbog raznih takvih sra.nja prelako gubim zivce dok sam s njim. a bog te pita kako ce tek biti kada cu ih imati dvoje, za kojih mjesec i nesto :/

----------


## irenas

> čokolada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kad sam rekla da s tri postaju anđelčići zaista sam to mislila - moja starija cura je rano progovorila i s tri je već vodila prave razgovore, bila spremna na odlaske svuda sa mnom i postala vrlo kooperativna...tada sam prestala osjećati "uteg" oko noge.
> 
> 
> I kod nas je slično, iako imam dečka koji i nije rano progovorio    a možda je stvar i u tome da sam se s vremenom malo-pomalo opustila.
> Prvih šest mjeseci bilo mi je najteže dosad.


Zašto se onda moja Dora pretvara u malog monstruma? Nekad imam osjećaj što dalje to teže, jer s njom nikad nije bilo lako  :Grin:   Najteže od svega je što ona apsolutno ne surađuje, od oblačenja, hranjenja, odlazaka, dolazaka, igranja............ Malo me strah šta će tek biti kad dođe seka ili braco   :Grin:

----------


## Loryblue

koji dobar topic!!!

u svakoj od vas sam pripoznala sebe i moju krvopiju.
kod nas ima dana kad je super, milina, anđeo od diteta, ali ti su dani taaaaako rijetki da ih mogu na prste ruku izbrojat. svi ostali dani su borba davida i golijata, muka pregolema......najgori i najveći gnjojni čir na guzici je milost, nagrada, lipota kakva ona zna povremeno bit.
a najviše što me isti momenat dovede do usijanja je kenjkanje, i to bez ikakvog razloga. samo zato jer je njoj dosadno. i onda počne pilenje živaca. ja nastojim sve fino, smireno, polako objasnit, dogovorit se.....a ona: ja tebe ne volim, ti si zločesta, tataaaaa, ja sam ljuta....i kreće bacanje po podu....ja još uvik mirno i fino čučnem: pa ajde lorea, ajde cico, ajde mico, ajde pi*do matrino više diiiižžžžžiiii seeeee s poda  :Evil or Very Mad:  . a Bog mi je svjedok da se stvarno trudim bit mirna i staložena.
imam osjećaj da ona čim otvori ujutro oči smišlja način kako mi taj dan ispilat živce i ispit krv. i točno zna da će to postić plačem. 

ja sam povremeno na rubu živaca. trudim se ojačat živce, ali povremeno stvarno puknem pa kad počnem urlat, beštimat, zazivat svima po redu rodbinu do 10 kolina onda je mama/žena luda. a nikome ne pada na pamet ko je mamu/ženu učinio ludom.  :Rolling Eyes:  

ja sam se spasila kad sam počela radit. a prije nego sam počela radit da bi se isto spasila i ostala makar malo pri zdravoj pameti strpala sam je u vrtić s 2,2 godine. ona je bila u toj dobi ko neko dite od 4 godine zrela. i meni je svanilo, granilo sunce. nakon 2,5 miseca što je ona već išla u vrtić ja se zaposlim. mm se mislio kao bi li tribala kad su me došli zvat za posao. ma šta bi li tribala, tribala sam počet lani.....

jutra pred vrtić su nam više manje ok, ako tata nije doma. on nama shebe cilu koncepciju i ustaljeni ritam. kod mene se točno ujutro zna kad se budi, kad se izlazi iz kreveta, kad se oblače cipele, kad se piši, kad se jede i kad se kreće u nove radne pobjede. je li on doma i idemo zajedno sve ode u krasni k. prvo joj ukenja hranjenje, pa oblačenje, pa cili ritam. i kako neću krenit odma na posal izluđena.
dođem na posal tamo svakojakih budaletina slušat jer se u takvim danima uvik nagomilaju "pacijenti" koji misle kako ti tribaš sve o njihovom problemu/poslu/životu znat.....
kad je dobar dan i svi poslovi su mi naj haj. i s guštom radim.

možda ću nekome zazvučat ko zadnji monstrum, ali u danima kad ujutro krenemo naprđenih noseva u vrtić i kad jutro počne urlanjem ja namjerno ostanem na poslu duže da je što kasnije skupim iz vrtića. jer znam da je ujutro bio tek početak teškog i krvavog popodneva i večeri. i budem u pravu.

ah kako se lipo malo izjadat.
šta se tiče mm-a, on je dobar ka kruv iako bi ga ponekad najradije pridavila golim rukama na spavanju.  :Grin:

----------


## jassi

jao ispovjedaona!!! odlicna tema.....

evo ja i moj atila bic bozji....sad smo cijeli tjedan virozni u kuci i zakljucila sam da jedva cekam poceti raditi jer pucam skroz...moje sunce se budi isao ili ne u vrtic,bio ponedjeljak ili nedjelja u 6,30 i krene s piljenjem crtic i sl, onda ga stavim u krevet i on kao gleda-citaj skace mi po glavi...odtrpim sat vremena i u histeriji ustajem jer lijezem iza ponoci, kad ide u vrtic,tj nije bubani ja ustajem u 5,30 a on u 6,30 pa ajmo racunati,,,,
no da, i onda je sve super dok ne prorade bube, pa krene hodanje zamnom, povlacenje, iziskivanj ecrtica i odbijanje igranja, hoisterija ako mu ne upalim, pa onda ja urlam a on ne odustaje, pa ga posaljem u kaznu kad ne staje a on hoda zamnom i urla ocu te poljubitiiiiiiiiiiii, i tako to krene do rucka, je onda ja kuham i branim spare od njega jer napast bi mi sjela na glavu da moze, pa pobaca nekoliko stvari , ja pokusam polako obijasniti-opasno,nemoj molim te, pusti da zavrsim rucak,molim te pricekaj me u sobi, ne uzomaj mi stvari od kuhanja, molim te, molim te, molim te, pa picca  mu materina  sta sam ti reklaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Embarassed:  ..i onda urla on, pa ja ...i aaaaaaaaaaaaaa, kao da ne bi prezivio da me svaki dan po nekoliko puta dovede do ruba i iskakanja osiguraca kada postajem kocijas i ku..va po izgovorenome, da se trese do naselj a preko nas!!! no da, a da ne kazem o novoj zabavi-pisanje oko skoljke i u zrak, tako da kad sam skuzila zamalo ga nisam rastavila-izurlala sam dusu-odakle mu ideja :? 

i eto, onda moje zlato onacno kad isprazni baterije samo me grli, onako topli i mirisljavi da ga ne mogu prestati gledati kada usne...

uf eto se malo izjadah ja


sutra je novi dan....moram se pripremiti za boj  :Grin:

----------


## dane

Loryblue,kraljice   tekst  mrak pises tako lipo da sam se nakon jos jednog ludog  dana bas nasmijala.Cure   :Love:

----------


## vissnja

> ma oni to uopce ne kuze. a sta im ja mogu. 
> 
> jos se cudi da su mi putovanja dosla na vrh glave. ja mu kazem, ti imas luksuz da jedes/pijes/spavas/putujes kad hoces, na miru. nece on to shvatiti dok jednom ne ostane sam s malim na tjedan dana. e, a onda cu ga pitati za zdravlje


Sit gladnome ne veruje. Imam sličan problem samo što je ovaj moj tu i napokon je dobio svoje vreme sa ćerom pa me sad pita: Kako si ti izdržala?

Ja sam po prirodi jedna jako nervozna i živčana persona a kad tome dodate (pre)zahtevno dete ode sve u.... Hrabro podnesem ceo dan sama sa njom, ali kad dođe veče-pucam po šavovima. Umorna je i plačljiva, stavim je na spavanje, grize me, štipa, čupa, grebe, drži sisu zubima a rukama i nogama se odguruje, ustaje 100 puta, plače da upalim svetlo. Naše uspavljivanje traje od 19:30-22. A ja bih se tako rado okupala na miru, pogledala neki film ili samo buljila u zid........

----------


## mama_28

Ja ću dodati da mi je lakše kad vidim da nisam jedina...

Ja sam doma na porodiljnom, a i starije dijete je doma (razlika je 2,5 godine), većinom mi je super, ali ponekad... jedva čekam da starijeg prođu njegove faze, a trenutno je ovo:
- ne želi spavati po danu,
- želi tući djecu, udara po kutiji od igračke ako je nacrtano dijete (nikad ga ne tučemo, naravno, ni doma se ne tučemo, ne gleda baš tv... otkud uopće to?!)
- izričito svima naglašava kako ih ne voli, voli samo mamu, tatu i bebu
- ima ispade plača, baš kad je i beba pospana ili gladna, koji me dovedu do ludila jer nemam kome dati bebu u tom trenu, ako ju spustim i ona će plakat... a onda i ja zaplačem, pa se stvar smiri, ali na taj postupak nisam baš ponosna...

Da li je onda neobično što ponekad puknem i maknem se u drugu sobu?! Naravno, isti tren dolazi za mnom... =) Ma, ne znam bi li se smijala ili plakala tome svemu... Presretna sam kad su mi djeca zdrava i sama sebi govorim da je to najvažnije...

----------


## mikka

> A ja bih se tako rado okupala na miru, pogledala neki film ili samo buljila u zid........


e bas to.. a onda dode md i sere mi kako citam neke srot knjige i casopise a ne dostojevskog. dode mi da ga pridavim, njega i njegovo nerazumijevanje.

----------


## dane

Netko rece  da je nakon 3  lakse  kod  nas je nakon 4  malo lakse.Ja se nadam da ce meni  biti lakse  kad  pocnem raditi jer  sam vec  5 god.doma i moj prag tolerancije se opasno spustio.Ne  znam  jesam luda   ili sta   ali ja ne podnosim  kad  se djeca deru,kenjkaju  ni moja  ni bilo  koja  druga djeca isti tren  mi je muka a moji  se deru  jooooooooooojjjjjjjjj stariji prestao sad mladji  zato  molim  boga  da    pocnem raditi bar kroz godinu

----------


## ana.m

> s tri godine postaju pravi anđelčići   .



 :Naklon:   :Sick:  ...stavila bih još pokojeg smajlića ali da ne bi bilo previše...  :Raspa:  .
I super da je ovakav topic otvoren jer si svaki dan pomislim da otvorim po jedan nekog novog naziva jer sam....LUDAAAAAAAAAAA!

Ljudi moji, ja sam uživala kad je Janko bio beba, nikakvog problema, stigla sam sve, ma milina. Iva je također prekrasna beba, uživam u svakoj sekundi s njom, svaki pogled na nju, sve što radim oko nje, ma sve...milina! Još je mirnija i sampostalnija beba nego što je Janko bio a Janko je bio isto divna beba. Ali što se toj divnoj bebi dogodilo...Auuuuuu!
Ima dana kada više ne mogu po 100-ti put ponoviti jednu te istu stvar jer sam sama sebi kao pokvarena ploča, kada me takve stvari dovedu u u takvo jadno stanje, da se osjećam kao majmun koji razgovara sam sa sobom, ima dana kada bih plakala od jada, ima dana kada zaurlam da me valjda s 4. čuju na 1. kat. Ima dana kada mi dođe da se hitim s tog 4. kata. 
Pitam se dokle moram stalno iznova ponavljati jedne te iste stvari da se one konačno počnu usvajati. I nekad znam biti jako jako tužna. Čak se nekad pitam griješim li gdje, radim li što krivo? 
I kad se sjetim da me sve ovo čeka još jednom. A možda i ne? 

Evo, izjadala sam se bar malo....

----------


## ana.m

> .Ne  znam  jesam luda   ili sta   ali ja ne podnosim  kad  se djeca deru,kenjkaju  ni moja  ni bilo  koja  druga djeca isti tren  mi je muka


Onda sam i ja luda, Janko tak zna kenjkati za poludit. 
I zaboravila sam reći da s Ivom imam 10 puta manje "posla" nego s njim. 
Ružno zvuči to posla, ali nisam znala kako da se drugačije izrazim.

----------


## ana.m

> čokolada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> s tri godine postaju pravi anđelčići   .
> 
> 
> Stvarno? E pa moja puni 3 za vikend, ali ne vidim bas da je s njom nesto lakse nego ranije. Kako postaje starija i mudrija sve bolje zna kako mi nagaziti na nerv.


Eh draga moja, trebaš prokužiti ovog smajlića na kraju, to ti se zove ironični smajlić.  8)

----------


## ana.m

Četvrti post za redom   :Rolling Eyes:  ...
Ja sam čokoladin post shvatila kao ironiju, ali stvarno jer eto moj ima 3,5 ali se baš stvarni ne mjenjaju preveć...

----------


## sorciere

> s tri godine postaju pravi anđelčići   .


a s trinaest te već presele u ....   :Laughing:   (dante je čista nula za njih   :Grin:   )

----------


## corny

Loryblue, ja ću krepat!!!!   :Laughing:   Mislila sam da je vrhunac bio kad sam pročitala tvoj post sa "spravicom"   :Laughing:  , ali ovo.... 

Držite se cure, jednog dana će odrasti...  :Laughing: 


p.s. Pogledajte ovo... mislim da će vam dati snage bar za koji dan...  :Kiss:  

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/v...o-obitelj.html

----------


## clumsy mom

Čitam na nekom drugom forumu diskusiju mama o druženju uz decu. pa me uhvatio bedak.

 Upravo se vratismo sa nekog rođendana. Mm-ov drug slavi klincu rođendan. Znam ja sve ljude tamo ali nisu to moji prijatelji. Sa mamama mogu pričati samo o deci, drugih tema nemamo. Kad je ko prohodao/progovorio/skinuo pelene/prestao da doji, koja se koliko ugojila u trudnoći i koliko je za koliko skinula...A tate piju i razvoze žene i decu kući pa se onda vraćaju na 'još po jedan'...

A svojih prijatelja nemam. Doselila se ovde pre 7 godina i uletela u posao (privatni, 24-očasovni), pre toga 7 godina živela u Beogradu i tamo ostavila stečena prijateljstva...Nakupilo se nešto društva u međuvremenu ali su ili single ili tranzitni. Nemam s kim kafu popiti a da ne trabunjamo samo i isključivo o deci i gorenavedenim temama.

Nema me nigde. Zarobih se u kuću i decu. Ostadoh bez ljudi i interesovanja. Ribaj, peglaj, kuvaj, igraj se, šetaj, u šetnji pričaj sa mamama kako je lepo biti mama...Ujutru sam dežurna, uveče sam dežurna, noću sam dežurna...Prljava kosa i naporan dan?-veži rep za posao, ko kaže da ti ne stoji?

A mužić? Opušteno! radi dok mu se radi a onda 4 epizode Star Trek-a u cugu. Pa onda dremka da odmori oči i sabere utiske. I teretana, zaležao se...

10 godina sam čekala ovu decu ali sve češće svečano objavljujem kako mi je jedina rođendanska želja da mi uplate 10 dana u nekim toplicama a njih trojica neka skapaju bez mene

----------


## koksy

> koksy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kolko sam ja skuzila, s njima treba ko s djecom, princip kazni i nagrada.
> 
> 
> jooj, di me nađe
> ja sam protiv tog pristupa djeci


A kako onda djetetu dati do znanja da je nesto dobro napravilo ili nije?
Mislim, nemoj me krivo shvatit, nisam ja mislila na nista drasticno, pohvala za nesto dobro i iscrpno objasnjavanje ako je nesto lose. 
To je sto se djece tice, muza treba konkretno nagradit ili kaznit   :Grin:

----------


## babyboys

[quote="koksy"]Joj, mene tak zivcira to "zicanje" sexa! Ono, cijeli dan ni pusu ne dobijem i onda se on sjeti navecer kad bi ja vec isla spavat. Pa me gnjavi i slatara a meni je to koma. Ono, stari moj, nemre to tak, potrudi se malo i preko dana. I cim ja velim da sam umorna i da mi nije do sexa sve staje, vise me ne grli ni ne ljubi. Tak da ja vec znam, cim me zagrli, hoce sex   :Laughing: [/quote

ovo potpisujem.

Neki dan situacija:vozimo se s posla, kao umoran je pa jedva reagira na moje pokjušaje razgovora, pa ja na kraju ušutim i vozimo se 20 min u tišini. Dođemo doma, klinci su kod moje mame jer se selimo, svu kutzije i nered, ja ne znam čg da se prije primi, kad ono, on se primi mene . ja se nećkam, on ne odustaje još jedno petnaestak minuta, akad konačno skuži da nema efekta, uvrijeđeno ode u kuhinju i do navečer se drži ko kuhana noga...

----------


## tibica

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, grozna si.
Trebala si mu dati. Najslađe je neplanirano, "između kutija".

----------


## maria71

Kako škola još nije počela svi radimo prije podne.

I, danas dođem doma, ajde skuhao je ručak, pohvalno ( još je na go ) i taman prije nego što ću zaspati ( a imam problem s tim popodnevnim spavanjem jer ako ne zaspem u točno određenom trenutku kad mi se SPAVA, ne mogu zaspati i jako sam   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) veli on , znaš ja sam djevica u podznaku


 :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

 i okrene se na bok i zahrče, ( mali spava već odavno )

wtf ? podznak ? i zašto mi to mora priopćiti u onom najčarobnijem trenutku kad mi se SPAVAAAAAA

----------


## babyboys

ma na kraju je dobio, navečer, kad se meni omililo.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Daj mi, molim te , objasni kakve veze njegov podznak ima s bilo čim :? 
ne kužim...

----------


## koryanshea

maria71  :Laughing: 
meni to zvuči ko da je u polusnu rekao i okrenio se, mislim, zašto bi ti u pol izležavanja rekao da je djevica u podznaku?

inače i ja sam ovako:




> ( a imam problem s tim popodnevnim spavanjem jer ako ne zaspem u točno određenom trenutku kad mi se SPAVA, ne mogu zaspati i jako sam   )


...samo ne budem  :Evil or Very Mad:  nego vise cranky...

----------


## kahna

*maria71*  :Laughing:  

Ja ne spavam preko dana, jer ako odspavam onda sam   :Evil or Very Mad:  .
Ali bez daljnjeg i MM jako dobro zna tempirati raznorazne trenutke   :Mad:

----------


## Maslačkica

> veli on , znaš ja sam djevica u podznaku
> 
> 
>  :shock:     
> 
>  i okrene se na bok i zahrče, ( mali spava već odavno )
> 
> wtf ? podznak ? i zašto mi to mora priopćiti u onom najčarobnijem trenutku kad mi se SPAVAAAAAA



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

> Daj mi, molim te , objasni kakve veze njegov podznak ima s bilo čim :? 
> ne kužim...


Nemam pojma.

Danas je  vadio rodni list i onda je to doma proučavao i valjda vidio kad je rođen i eto....

rekla bi moja pokojna baba ,dokon pop i jariće krsti

ali nije tu kraj ove epopeje   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  

kad sam se u 4 pokupila u boravak, evo njega , ide i meni izračunati podznak   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

( kao da ga ne znam )

kupit ću mu vunu i igle, nek štrika, to je svrsishodnije

----------


## rinama

Ja ovo s podznakom niš ne kužim.  :Grin:  
Jesi se na kraju poseksala ili zaspala?!

----------


## maria71

ni jedno ni drugo  :Laughing:

----------


## ronin

:Laughing:

----------


## Anci

> rekla bi moja pokojna baba ,dokon pop i jariće krsti


  :Laughing:  
Barem kuha  :Grin:

----------


## clumsy mom

Nisam stigla juče da napišem...

Uđem ja preksinoć u spavaću sobu da odložim neki veš. Ne palim svetlo, polako otvaram regal, ostavljam stvari i još tiše ga zatvaram. Okrenem se da izađem i...spazim dva prazna krevetića  :/ 

*Moji dečaci su spavali svoju prvu noć sami u svojoj sobi*

 :Crying or Very sad:  

Od rođenja su sa nama u spavaćoj. Od rođenja ih slušam kako dišu, kako se meškolje, slušam kako im padaju dude i igračke iz krevetića, uzimam  ih kod sebe u krevet čim vidim da ružno sanjaju...Od mojih beba ostala su dva prazna krevetića i jedna pernica sa flomasterima u dnu jednog. Moje bebe su porasle i dobile svoju sobu. Mama više ne mora ni da ih vodi da piške a od loših snova se umiruju prelaskom u bratov krevet   :Love:  

Lutke moje lepe, kako mi samo nedostaju noću   :Sad:

----------


## zhabica

ajme *clumsy*   :Love:   :Zaljubljen:   :Love:

----------


## lucylu

clumsy   :Love:

----------


## mamasch

*clumsy*, da nisam na poslu pusitla bih suzu - to i mene čeka za koji mjesec kad klincima složimo njihovu sobu   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  [/b]

----------


## tajchi73

*clumsy*  -   :Zaljubljen:   :Love:

----------


## Marna

*clumsy*, i mi smo u toj fazi.

Btw. mi spavamo svi u jednom krevetu.  :Grin:

----------


## la_mama

Imam jedan problem, ne znam da li mu je ovdje mjesto, ali ne znam kako izaći na kraj s njime.
Mali ima 26 mjeseci i 16kg. Stanujemo na 3. katu bez lifta, a ja ulazim u 8. mjesec trudnoće. Mali u zadnje vrijeme štrajka po pitanju stepenica i svaki puta ga treba nečim podmititi da se popenje ili spusti dolje sam (uz ruku). A ideje i mita (vrećica, pecivo u ruke) su već pomalo izlizani i više ne pale.
Ako ga pustim, on sjedi na stepenicama, ne želi ni vamo ni tamo. Ako ga povučem i govorim "ajmo vidit ovo/ono, ...", odradi par stepenica i onda opet sjedne, i smijulji se u stilu "a šta ćeš sad ?". Ili se objesi na ruku ko lignjica i doslovce visi i opet ne mrda.
Ne vadi to meni živce, niti se ljutim, ali do sada bih reagirala tako da bih ga uprtila (plus još stvari koje nosim), i nosila gore/dolje, već gdje bi išli. Kad ne ide, ne ide. Nije mi ga teško ni problem nositi tih 3 kata, da nisam trudna. Jedva vučem sebe i po ravnom, kamoli još i njega.
Do sada je uglavnom MM uskakao po tom pitanju, ali idem na GO, pa porodiljni, gdje ću minimalno dvaput dnevno biti u poziciji da se natežemo oko tog hodanja po stepenicama.

Ima li koja mama/trudnica sa sličnim problemom ? Pomagajte   :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

nisam trudnica, moja mala ima 17,6kg
šetnja po gradu bi završavala nošenjem

pa koristim slijedeće:
-stavim vrečiceu obje ruke = mama nema slobodnih tuku da te nosi, ovo je teškooo
- utrkujem se (pješačka zona)


je si li pokušala sjesti na stepenice i tako ubiti 20min, da vidimo koliko će izdržati biti miran na dosadnom stepeništu? bez priče

----------


## Anci

Ja kad sam bila trudna , nisam nju uopće dizala. Bila je tad stara otprilike kao tvoj sin.
Ja bih joj rekla da je ne mogu nositi, nije pravila problem, valjda zato jer je nisam od saznanja za trudnoću nosila.
Po tom pitanju sam joj bila totalno prekrižena  :Grin:

----------


## la_mama

*MGrubi*, kad ga pustim da sjedi na stepenicama i gleda u biljke i broji listove   :Rolling Eyes:   dosadi mu i onda izleti van iz ulaza na cestu pa onda trčim za njim i lovam ga. Njemu je to sve igra. Doduše, ne puštam ga tako često, jer smo do sada uglavnom bili u situacijama kada žurim (idem na posao, vraćam se s posla). Na ono "teško mi je, pomozi, mama ne može, itd" ne benda me 5%. 

*Anci*, ne nosim ni ja njega. Nije mi problem kad odemo do parka, jer ga utrpam u kolica. Ne da mi se ratovati s tim štrajkovima šetnje na cesti (a put do parka je uzduž jako prometne ceste). Nije mi ni problem po stanu, jer ne traži, a i nema potrebe da ga nosim - samo me te stepenice u zgradi ubiju u pojam.

----------


## Maslačkica

Ništa...objasni mu da ne možeš, ali ne bi trebala puno spominjati dijete u buši da se ne bi naljutilo na njega, jer zbog te tebe njega mama neće nositi. 

Može biti da osjeti dolazak bebe, pa želi da ti se što više približi i da bude kao mali sada... 
Objašnjavaj, objašnjavaj... i sjedni s njim na stepenice i pazi da ne izleti vani da ga moraš onda i ganjati.
Nadam se da ćete riješiti situaciju....brzoooo...

----------


## kahna

*clumsy mom*  :Love:  
Baš si me rascmoljica   :Zaljubljen:  

 :Kiss:   velikim dečkima,
i znaš što ti sljedi ako ne želiš prazne krevetiće u spavaćoj  :Grin: 
Valjda ti MM nije komp. manijak kao moj :/






....ali i mom je nekaj vudrilo u glavu izgleda......
puj puj puj da ne zacopram.....

----------


## clumsy mom

Kahna, mm je programer. Full time job. Ali mu se sviđa prazna soba   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mikka

*clumsy*  :Love:  

malo sam se rascmoljila na tvoj post. sad si nemrem zamisliti da ce mi klinci jednog dana odleprsati iz kreveta..

*la_mama*, a da krenes lagano bez njega?

----------


## rinama

clumsy, mi smo svoje prvu noć spavanja u njihovoj sobi, nosili natrag k sebi u krevet jer nam je bilo pusto za poludit.
buljili smo jedno pola sata u plafon, a onda kad su zaspali donjeli ih natrag.

----------


## koksy

Vec se 2 dana nitko ne jada?? Pa zar vam je svima ljepse nego meni?
Koliko god sam se jadala po pitanju MM-a, danas sam jako tuzna jer ovaj vikend nije dosao doma, nece ga biti do sljedeceg, a i to je upitno.
Znaci puna 2 tjedna sam sigurno bez njega.   :Crying or Very sad:  
A moj malac hoda ko velik a nema tate da ga vidi i da se s njim ponosi. I jos k tome malac stalno vice ta-ta. Znam da nezna sta to znaci ali ipak sam tuzna...

----------


## puntica

> Vec se 2 dana nitko ne jada?? Pa zar vam je svima ljepse nego meni?
> Koliko god sam se jadala po pitanju MM-a, danas sam jako tuzna jer ovaj vikend nije dosao doma, nece ga biti do sljedeceg, a i to je upitno.
> Znaci puna 2 tjedna sam sigurno bez njega.   
> A moj malac hoda ko velik a nema tate da ga vidi i da se s njim ponosi. I jos k tome malac stalno vice ta-ta. Znam da nezna sta to znaci ali ipak sam tuzna...


 :Love:

----------


## kahna

*koksy*  :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:  

Nije mi niš bolje niti lošije nego tebi.
Svi mi imamo neki svoj križ.
Samo mi se ne da stalno nabrajati.
Ne znam bili krenula sa MM ili komp.
Dalje je sve jasno  :Sad:  
Eto, sjetio me se neko veće i bilo je  8) , a sinoć ga zovem "ideš spavati?" (onako sa smješkom) a on (sa slušalicama na ušima) ne, ne spava mi se još (u 1 ujutro).
Ja reko "pa ni ne zovem te da ideš spavati" (i opet smješak)
i dalje on hladno "Ma ne da mi se"  :Sad:

----------


## koksy

*puntica*  :Kiss:  
*kahna* A kaj da ti velim... Muski, ne mozes s njima, nemozes ih ubit   :Grin:

----------


## **mial**

> a on (sa slušalicama na ušima)


jao kao da gledam u svog  :Evil or Very Mad:   . . . mi kao da imamo klonirane muževe 
kad ga nešto trebam lagano ga potapšam po ramenu ( ne daj Bože po ruci ) i stojim i čekam, kad će izgubiti život da me može na sekundu primjetiti. a ako razgovaramo onda makne slušalice s jednog uha i kao sluša me, a odgovor čekam tako dugo da i zaboravim šta sam ga pitala   :Mad:  
ima dana kad me ubija u pojam sa tim svojim igricama, a ima dana kad prolazim pokraj njega kao da ga i nema, a bome ima dana kad zavrištim da se i komp sam od sebe zgasi i ne pali se dok ne dobiju specijalnu  dozvolu  8)

----------


## bejb

bolje da ne krenem s jadikovkama... necete me se nikada rjesiti   :Grin:

----------


## puntica

> kad ga nešto trebam lagano ga potapšam po ramenu ( ne daj Bože po ruci ) i stojim i čekam, kad će izgubiti život da me može na sekundu primjetiti. a ako razgovaramo onda makne slušalice s jednog uha i kao sluša me, a odgovor čekam tako dugo da i zaboravim šta sam ga pitala


XXX
eto, ipak su svi isti   :Laughing:  
ja pričam pričam, on ne sluša,odgovori za pola sata, tj. više nešto kaže nego odgovori jer nema pojma šta sam ga pitala. ali je majstor jer kad mu pričam stalno ponavlja zadnju riječ koju sam rekla (ostale nije ni čuo) pa izgleda ko da prati, a kad ga pitam da ponovi, pojma nema (nekad mu se posreći da uspije na temelju nekoliko riječi rekonstruirati šta sam rekla, onda sam   :Evil or Very Mad:  )   :Razz:

----------


## clumsy mom

Imate dobar fazon za to - pričate deci dok on 'ne čuje'. Čuće sve sporne reči i prekinuće svaku aktivnost da bi vam se revanširao. 

Dok nisam imala decu za to mi je služila komšinica. Vezem tako neobavezno dok on programira i čim počnem sa 'a ovaj moj muž...'' odmah se uključuje   :Laughing:

----------


## puntica

> Imate dobar fazon za to - pričate deci dok on 'ne čuje'. Čuće sve sporne reči i prekinuće svaku aktivnost da bi vam se revanširao. 
> 
> Dok nisam imala decu za to mi je služila komšinica. Vezem tako neobavezno dok on programira i čim počnem sa 'a ovaj moj muž...'' odmah se uključuje


ajme moj je na to imun...tj. pita me nakon 2 dana: čuo sam da si prekjučer rekla maloj bla bla, al stvarno tako misliš? Haloooo!!!!??? dobro jutro ljubavi!   :Laughing:

----------


## sandraL

> (sa slušalicama na ušima)  i stojim i čekam, kad će izgubiti život da me može na sekundu primjetiti. a ako razgovaramo onda *makne slušalice s jednog uha i kao sluša me*, a odgovor čekam tako dugo da i zaboravim šta sam ga pitala


Kao da opisuješ mene i MM   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kahna

> (sa slušalicama na ušima)  i stojim i čekam, kad će izgubiti život da me može na sekundu primjetiti. a ako razgovaramo onda *makne slušalice s jednog uha i kao sluša me*, a odgovor čekam tako dugo da i zaboravim šta sam ga pitala


Ma dobro je kad ih uopće skine.
A ne, dođem do njega, pogleda me (al me ne vidi) i nastavi igrati.
Pokažem mu da skine slušalice, veli - čujem te ja.
Postavim pitanje, a on skida slušalice - i ha? :?
Mislim   :Mad: 

Al, imam i gušt s tim slušalicama  :Grin:  
Tak se čovjek uživi - ja se fino polako dorumfam u sobu i kad ga opalim po ramenu, ili rebrima - uhh što skaće ("jadničak" se toliko uživi u pucačinu da se iskreno uplaši za svoj život).
A da mu tek oči vidite   :Laughing:   :Laughing:     8)

----------


## puntica

> Al, imam i gušt s tim slušalicama  
> Tak se čovjek uživi - ja se fino polako dorumfam u sobu i kad ga opalim po ramenu, ili rebrima - uhh što skaće ("jadničak" se toliko uživi u pucačinu da se iskreno uplaši za svoj život).
> A da mu tek oči vidite       8)


i moj i moj ali se onda ljuti na mene danima. zlopamtilo je.
ponekad kad mu se zalomi da igra cijeli dan, kad izađemo iz kuće pogledava po krovovima dal ga neko cilja snajperom   :Laughing:  
odgovorno tvrdim da pati od ptsp-a!  8)

----------


## kahna

Oooo pate oni od puno toga!
Moj se ne ljuti dugo - jer zna da ne smije 8) 

Nego, sve sumnjam da me čita tu na Rodi  :/  mislim, znam da ne, ali nekak je malo promjenio ponašanje i odmah je i meni lakše skulirat se i malo izdrojat u sebi prije nego počnem kokodakati.
Čini mi se nekakav mali napredak.
Valjda mi i podsvjest malo radi, vezano uz temu "što kad brak puca po šavovima"
Čudne smo mi biljke :/

----------


## Marna

Ok, sad jedno pitanje, a kukaju li vaši mužovi-pužovi, ako ste na forumu?

Jeste li prozvane da ste ovisnice o forumarenju?

U jednoj prilici sam nešto pisala, tipkala, a MM se požalio: "Pa, stalno _visiš_ na forumu/-ima?"

Moj odgovor: Samo ti se čini.  :Grin:  

Sudeći po broju svojih postova, stvarno nisam ugrožena forumarenjem, he, he ... al' da čitam i čitam dr. postove i teme i dileme - to daaaaa.  :Grin:

----------


## clumsy mom

Mm-ov kolega je praktično zavistan od pornografije i kad god ga uhvate na internetu umesto da radi on odgovara sa ''Gledam da li se pojavio neki novi sajt''

Shodno tome, kad god me mm vidi za računarom pita me to isto - da li se pojavio neki novi forum   :Grin:  

Sreća moja pa me ne viđa često. Ili ja zaista umem da doziram svoj boravak online ili on stvarno nikad nije u mojoj blizini pa nema česte prilike da me vidi za računarom   :Laughing:  

A ni broj postova mi nije baš za fight. Da mi saberete postove sa svih foruma na kojima sam povremeno već nekoliko godina ne bi se skupilo ni za 'iljadarku   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## clumsy mom

Ups...za dve 'iljadarke   :Laughing:

----------


## **mial**

> Ok, sad jedno pitanje, a kukaju li vaši mužovi-pužovi, ako ste na forumu?


Ne!
moj je sav sretan kad sam na forumu jer tad u miru može pucati.
prije smo vodili rat kad je čiji termin. doskočio je i tome,  pa mi je za rođendan kupio laptop  :Grin:  .




> A da mu tek oči vidite


 a moj opće usnice nema, koliko ih stisne :shock: 




> Pokažem mu da skine slušalice, veli - čujem te ja.


 o da, da kako mi je to poznato   :Evil or Very Mad:  
najgore mi kad mali spava, a ja moram nekud ić, umirem od straha

----------


## kahna

***mial*** ja sam laptop dobila za Valentinovo :/ 

Ne, ne prigovara mi za forum (ovo je jedini na kojem sam), jer nikada ne sjednem za komp. ako imam nešto za raditi.
Tek kad sve završim mogu u miru prosurfati - što je u večini slučajeva kad Luka zaspi navećer.
Da, jedino ga platnene muče  :Laughing:

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Hm... Meni prigovara za forum.  :/ 

Da se i ja pojadam... Bili smo na odmoru prošli tjedan i za to vrijeme je dogovoreno da će njegova mama doći par puta u stan nahraniti ribice. Ja sam lipo zaključala našu spavaću da ne njuška bar tamo i ključ smo spremili na brzinu u neki ormar. 
Dok smo bili na otoku rekao mi je da je neku svoju robu odnijela (ostalo od davnih vremena, mm i svekrva su suvlasnici stana), ja ok, neka je... 
Da bi danas došla doma, vidila rastvorenu sobu i saznala da joj je rekao di je ključ jer ga je pitala da stavi njegovu zimsku robu di je bila njena, i tako nam kopala po ormaru, premještala, vadila i usput složila njegovu robu u ormaru (gospodin ne zna lipo izvaditi kad uzima nego sve razbaca).   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Užasno sam se razbjesnila na njega i svašta mu izgovorila. Pa nisam bezveze zaključala sobu! 
Ne znam više jesam li ja luda ili tko. Još između svega nabaci da bi mu ja mogla slagati robu, da se ne pretrgnem baš, kako ne stignem, pa i druge imaju dicu od godinu dana.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Robu mu složim nakon pranja, ali nisam kreten da slažem opet jer je on neuredan. Uf! 
Vjerojatno sve ovo glupo i nabacano zvuči, ali još sam bijesna.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Vishnja

Eeee, da, i meni moj zna prigovoriti da sam previse na forumu. Ali, bude i on na nekim svojim. Vec sam pisala o tome na jednoj drugoj temi - to zaista nekad bude uzrok svadje u nasoj kuci. Ali smo se dogovorili - ako se onaj koji ne bleji u racunar  oseti zapostavljenim, odmah to i kaze, a "blejac" gleda da ubrzo pogasi sve prozore i okrene se partneru...
Moj m jest tezak k'o Trepca, kad nesto zajovi nemos ziv ostati, ali je bar osetljiv na moje kritike, pa se krive Drine ipak daju pomalo ispravljati...
A o kopanju po stvarima...gr  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Moji svekiji to isto vole. Pre x godina smo ih zamolili da nam ne upadaju u stan dok nas nema. Ne razumeju zasto, ali postuju. Ali zato sveki puno toga nadoknadi dok cuva decu... Prosle godine, kad sam ono bila na ispitivanjima i sumnjalo se na ozbiljnu bolestinu, oni su sve znali, ali ipak, to je nije sprecilo da mi kopa po papirima i da mi posle mrtva-ladna kaze: "JOOOJ, citala sam one tvoje nalaze, i da znas, mislila sam da sii basss gadno bolesna" (u prevodu, cinilo mi se da se neces izvuci).  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Mrzim tu njihovu preteranu radoznalost, odsustvo osecaja sta treba reci i pitati (kolika ti je plata/jel' se konacno udala xy/a sto ovi nemaju decu/jel' buduci muz od tvoje sestre xy nacionalnosti/ona prijateljica ti je bas lose itd...  :Razz:

----------


## zhabica

evo me, tulim, pocela sam radit i spremam se od proslog tjedna, sto znaci da sam malo za zhapcem, ostavljala sam ga baki i didu na koje je navika i nije mu bija probelm, ali danas kad san krenila na posao osta je sa mm i plaka bas onako jako, nikad tako ne place, vrista i jeca, a ja sam morala ic i ostavit ga  :Crying or Very sad:  

dodjem po njega nakon posla, kod bake, a on mi nece i vrti galvom da mi nece, skroz me skarta i samo oce baki, a ne meni   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

umisto da pisem pripremu ja sad tulim zbog toga ... 

jel se to jos nekome dogodilo? 

svima dica trce kad ih vide, a mene zhabac skarta i oce baki  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Vishnja

Ja licno nisam to dozivela, ali znam nekoliko mama koje jesu...
Znam da je tesko i bolno, ali to je zhapcicev nacin da ti pokaze kako je ljut sto si ga ostavila. 
Potpuno normalna reakcija, kao i plac kad si odlazila. Cudno bi bilo da je u potpunosti izostala. Proci ce, kad jos malo poraste. Dotle ljubi malenog i ne sekiraj se...  :Love:

----------


## zhabica

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

hoce li proc? 
i sta ce mu ostat u glavici? 
da ga je mama ostavila?   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## puntica

ajme zhabice, baš mi je žao   :Crying or Very sad:  
sigurno će biti bolje kad se malo uhodate. sigurna sam da te voli najviše na svijetu i da mu strašno fališ ali ne zna kako da ti pokaže
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## clumsy mom

Ostavila si ga tati i babi i dedi. Zamisli da si ga ostavila u jaslicama  :/ 

Mislim, nije da omalovažavam jasle, i moji su krenuli u kolektiv sa 20 meseci ali tek je to tuga kad ga ostavljaš nekoj tamo teti koju ne poznaje.

Naviknuće se on brzo. Nemoj mu samo pokazivati da si tužna jer nas malci čitaju kao knjigu. ''Ide mama na posao, ti se igraš sa bakom, ručkaš, spavaš i eto mame nazad''. I tako svaki put dok ne prihvati činjenicu da moraš ići na posao.

----------


## anamar

zhabice   :Love:

----------


## zhabica

> Ostavila si ga tati i babi i dedi. Zamisli da si ga ostavila u jaslicama  :/ .


u jaslice ce za 2 tjedna   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

do tad se ovako snalazimo i slucajno dida ne radi pa mozemo. 

mm ne moze virovat da placem zbog toga ...

----------


## Ana :-)

A joj *zhabice*  :Sad:  , mogu misliti kako ti je  :Sad:  

Budi jaka  :Love:

----------


## anamar

moju curku čuva sveki. plače svaki put kad ja idem. ne jako, ali plače.
kad dođem doma samo se prišteka na cicu. ležimo i mazimo se sve dok ona ne poželi se igrati.

----------


## zhabica

i sad jos spava pa se ne mozemo ni mazit ni igrat ... a radim opet ujutro i tek cemo se vidit popodne ... uhhhhhhh ... sad se moran jos do ko zna koje ure pripremat, necu daleko nastavim li tulit ... 

cure, hvala!   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## nanuška

Evo da se i ja izjadam.
Jučer nam je trebao biti prvi dan u mnogočemu.
Ona u vrtić, ja na stažiranje,...
Kako smo bili na moru ona se nešto razbolila bila (stomačna viroza-bilo je grozno, povraćanje+ proliv 5 dana uf).E, od tada neće da kaka u tutu, već traži pelenu.Sve ostalo je bez pelene ( i noć naravno).
Pripremala sam je za vrtić, dovodila je da upozna ambijent,...
Jučer došle, kaže teta:"Žao mi je , ali ona ne može u  grupu zbog te pelene! Trenutno ne pripada ovdje, pogledajte ima li mjesta u starijoj jasličkoj".
Tada nam je prišla ravnateljica i rekla da je nastao problem zbog pelene, pa da ona ide sa mnom na stažiranje u drugi vrtić dok se nešto ne riješi, ali da je taj vrtić alternativno rješenje od 5 dana tj.do petka.
Jedva sam je izvela iz tog vrtića, objašnjavala da idemo u drugi da vidimo kako je tamo,...kakve su tamo igračke, ko su djeca,...
Došli u novi vrtić-šok za mene. ona će biti sa mnom cijeli dan jer i ta skupina po dobi ne odgovara( naravno stariji su). Tako sam bila s njom cijeli dan do spavanja. Povela sam je kući uz objašnjenje da danas nećemo tu spavati jer nisu još kupili sve krevete pa su zato i neka djeca već otišla kući.Odvela sam je jer ne želim da se navikava na nešto gdje neće boraviti, na nešto što neće biti kako smo se dogovorili.
I tako.
A, teta koja radi tu je kao trebala da mene uputi gdje, što, kako, na koji način....da stažiram, što bi bio moj zadatak i sl.
Međutim, nije me čitav dan niti pogledala, niti upitala nešto, a kamoli da smo započele neki razgovor.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Čitav dan sam jučer bila ogorčena, čak sam navečer i plakala, a mislim i da mi je tlak bio dobro, dobro visok jer me je glava bolila sinoć do spavanja ( i to sam se natjerala- da zaspem).
Jutros sam otišla do ravnateljice i rekla joj da dijete neću voditi negdje na 5 dana, učiti je nešto, pa da u ponedjeljak saznam da nema mjesta i da nećemo nikako ići u vrtić. Ne mogu zamisliti da mi se dijete razočara. Neću joj to napraviti.
Mislim da je bolje da sačekam do ponedjeljka, pa kako bude.
Eto, valjda ste me shvatile. 
Inače, vrtići su nam brebukirani u gradu, živi kaos, mjesta nema.

----------


## Vishnja

*zhabice,*  :Love:  . Zna on dobro da ga volis i koliko. Stvarno, probaj da ti ne budes tuzna sto ga ostavljas, pa ce i on to lakse preboleti. A zbog jaslica nemoj da se brines unapred. Procitaj moja iskustva na temi  o tome; sasvim su pozitivna. A moje princezice su krenule u jaslice sa 13, odnosno 18 meseci....
*nanuska*,  :shock: . Odlicno si postupila...

----------


## nanuška

*vishnja* hvala, nadam se i mislim da jesam

----------


## kahna

*zhabice*  :Love:   evo me plačem s tobom   :Crying or Very sad:  
Ne mogu niti zamisliti kako ti je.  :Sad:  
Ja sam tulila i s nečakinjom kada sam nju ostavljala u vrtiću.
Sve me strah kako će Luka  :/

----------


## cvijeta73

> hoce li proc? 
> i sta ce mu ostat u glavici? 
> da ga je mama ostavila?


ajd' zhabice ne pretjeruj   :No-no:   :Love:  . 
danas je reagirao tako, sutra će nekako drugačije, pa će ti jedan dan samo mahnuti pa-pa i još će se smijati, ali već sutra će opet urlikati. a neke reakcije mora biti. bilo bi čudno da izostane, zar ne? a dnevna rutina, ono što bebe jako cijene, mu se promijenila. a kakav je dok tebe nema? jel' cijelo vrijeme plače ili se brzo smirio i zaigrao?
e, da - bebe cijene tu rutinu, i kad im se poremeti, protestiraju. ali, ipak, nije im to najvažnije u njihovom malom životu.

----------


## Anci

zhabice  :Love:  

I ja se teško odvajam od svoje djece i vjerujem da ti je teško. Znam djecu koja su bila ljuta na mamu nakon povratka s posla. Prvih nekoliko dana  je bilo tako, mama dođe s posla, a bebač 2 sata neće ni da je pogleda.

Ali, dođe to sve na svoje. I njegova i tvoja reakcija je za razumjeti.
I moja maca je krenula u vrtić ovaj tjedan, nije nam to prvo odvajanje jer ja radim od njenog 13 mjeseca, ali nije nam lako...

Šaljem ti jedan   :Love:   i   :Kiss:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Ajme *Zhabice*  :Crying or Very sad:  

 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:  

Tačno znam kako to ide - moj G. je žestoko protestovao i to čak tri mjeseca, tri mjeseca vrištanja i bacanja po podu, tri mjeseca kad se vratim kući željna da ga zagrlim on bježao od mene, tri mjeseca vrištanja "nisi se vratila!!!!", "neću, bježi, ne volim te" i naravno HEKTOLITRI prolivenih suza....Nemam pojma kako smo se izborili s tim. Valjda djetetu postane jasno da se mama uvijek vrati   :Heart:  

Ja sam običavala da objašnjavam u beskraj - mama mora da radi, a tamo bi tebi bilo dosadno, bolje da se poigraš malo sa djecom...dok ti nešto ručkaš, malo se odmoriš, provozaš koji autić, bla, bla, eto mame najbržim trkom po tebe...

I još sam mu znala u vrtiću kad bih dolazila po njega sva oznojena od trčanja uzbrdo i raščupana iz tramvaja objašnjavati - vidi kako mi se kosa razletila od silnog trčanja do tebe!

Sretno i nadam se da će brzo proći, te su situacije stvarno da ti srce pukne popola   :Love:

----------


## zhang

*Zhabice*  :Love:

----------


## summer

zhabice    :Love:  

Znam kako ti je, ali cvijeta je u pravu. Naravno da vam je sad oboma tesko, vjerojatno ce biti neko vrijeme dok se ne naviknete na novu rutinu, ali proci ce. 
Moj rodjak se pravio da ne vidi mamu kad dosla poslije posal. Proslo je.
Moj malisa nikad nije zaplakao kad smo ga ostavljali, nikad, takvo je dijete - ja sam mogla misliti da mu nije stalo   :Smile:  

Drzi se! Nadam se da ce prilagodba biti brza i lagana za oboje!

----------


## iridana2666

> zhabica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>    
> 
> hoce li proc? 
> i sta ce mu ostat u glavici? 
> da ga je mama ostavila?              
> 
> ...


Ajmeeeee, upravo sam ovo htjela napisati. Pa i ja sam prolazila kroz te neke faze sa svojom djecom i nekoliko ih puta istrgnula iz nečijih ruku i nikad to nisam uzimala k srcu niti sam se ikad uzrujavala oko toga, niti mi ih je bilo žao kad sam ih ostavljala prvi dan u vrtiću, a one urlajuuuuuuu    :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:  . To su faze odrastanja i pomiri se sa njima. Nema potrebe pretjerivati i raditi fame oko toga   :Love:   :Kiss:  

*Cvijeta73* kad ćemo na 'septembarsku kavu'?

----------


## cvijeta73

da ne ispadne da ne znam kako se osjećaš, a i iridana kuži, al' neće priznati   :Wink:    - evo ti mog primjera, samo malo drastičnija verzija od tvoje.

juraj je imao 15 mjeseci i bili smo u tisnome kad je meni stigla vijest da počinjem raditi za par dana. hoćeš - nećeš. kako sam bila bez posla, naravno da sam prihvatila, ali, obzirom da je rok bio kratak, nisam se uspjela snaći za čuvanje juraja. mama mi je bila isto u tisnome, na godišnjem, svekrva u italiji. i odlučila sam juraja ostaviti mami na tjedan dana, dok se ne snađemo. što  je malo teže, usred osmog mjeseca. tako da je na kraju ostao dva tjedna s njom.
i, došli mi po njih za vikend, ja sva uzbuđena već od bakra, kad ono - on me pogledao, okrenuo se baki i nju zagrlio. a meni knedla u grlu. i još mi se skroz na skroz promijenio - kao da gledam neko drugo dijete. 
prvu noć kad se probudio, a budio se još po noći (cicati je prestao s 14 mjeseci negdje), ja ga zagrlim, a on viče BAABA, BAABA, NEEE MAMA.
meni totalni bed i suze na oči.
uglavnom, sutra je već vikao MAMA i sve je opet bilo po starom.   :Kiss:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Cvijeta73 kad ćemo na 'septembarsku kavu'?


ako ovaj vikend bude lijepo, sigurno ćemo u tvoje krajeve   :Grin:

----------


## iridana2666

> Cvijeta73 kad ćemo na 'septembarsku kavu'?
> 			
> 		
> 
> ako ovaj vikend bude lijepo, sigurno ćemo u tvoje krajeve


Ja sam u Ri, ne moraš u 'moje krajeve'   :Wink:

----------


## zhabica

ma hvala svima! bas ste   :Heart:  

ucim se i ja na novu situaciju, valjda isto ko i on, jucer mi je bas bilo koma al danas sam bolje  :Smile:  ko sto cvjetic rece skroz druga reakcija danas, evo se mazimo i grlimo i sve dobro, ko zna sta nas ceka sutra ...  :Smile:  

barem znam da imam savrseno kompetentno dijete koje zna iskomunicirat sta ga tisti  :Smile:  

zhaba moja mala   :Heart:

----------


## babyboys

i ja se moram požalit, nadam se da nećete mislit da sam luda...

Moj J. je krenuo u vrtić prošlre godine, s 12 mjeseci jer sam ja morala ići raditi, a baka nam isto radi...
Uglavnom, njemu još uvijek nije sjelo to vrtičarnje.
Preko ljeta je išao u jedan objekt di je bilo organizirano dežurstvo i vrištao je ko da ga neko kolje.tako bi se jadničak stisnuo meni da ga je teta morala doslovno otrgnut iz mog naručja, a ja sam svaki dan iz vrtića izlazila suznih očiju i s grčem u trbuhu jer sam se borila sama sa sobom da ga ne uzmem natrag.Mislili smo da će biti bolje kad se vrati u svoju grupu, svojim prijateljima, ali evo već treći dan vrišti još i gore, makar je danas bila teta koju on voli. meni je sve teže ostavljat ga, a znam da nemam izbora... bojim se da će imat trajne posljedice...

T. ima jednog prijatelja koji je sad 1 razred, a 6 godina se nije naviknuo na vrtić i plakao je svaki dan... ja nemam energije ni psihičke stabilnosti za toliku torturu...

Nitko ne bi bio sretniji od mene da mogu biti s njim doma, ali to nokako nije moguće... na momente mislim da će mi srce puć od tuge...

P:S: danas kad smo ostavili T u školi, J je plakao jer je mislio da ćemo ga sad tu ostavit...  :Sad:

----------


## Matilda

Moja šestogodišnja kći je u fazi debelog mazanja odjeće, ali takva zamazancija da sumnjam da će ići dolje (ima svega, jela, trave, zemlje).
Jučer je majica bila sva, ali baš sva prljava. Zmazala se još u vrtiću, ja rekoh, neću te presvlačiti, budi takva zmazana do kraja dana pa ćeš sutra paziti. Na kraju dana odjeća je promijenila boju. 
Danas ja po nju u vrtić, a ona u tuđoj robi. Tako se jako zmazala u pješčaniku da su je morali presvući.

Pitam ja nju tko će to oprati. 
Ti. U vešmašini.
Aha! 8) 

I evo je sad u kupaonici, pere svoje majice i hlače na ruke u lavoru. S obzirom da je lijena za fizikaliju, sumnjam da će joj se ribanje svidjeti.

Naravno da će to navečer ići u vešmašinu, ali baš me zanima hoće li zmazancija prestati ili će se nastaviti.

----------


## maria71

nemajko   :Grin:   8)   :Saint:

----------


## mim

> Moja šestogodišnja kći je u fazi debelog mazanja odjeće, ali takva zamazancija da sumnjam da će ići dolje (ima svega, jela, trave, zemlje).
> Jučer je majica bila sva, ali baš sva prljava. Zmazala se još u vrtiću, ja rekoh, neću te presvlačiti, budi takva zmazana do kraja dana pa ćeš sutra paziti. Na kraju dana odjeća je promijenila boju. 
> Danas ja po nju u vrtić, a ona u tuđoj robi. Tako se jako zmazala u pješčaniku da su je morali presvući.


Možda joj se ne sviđa odjeća koju ima, a gledala je onu reklamu kad klinci namjerno znažu majicu   :Grin:   . 

Btw, odjeća služi da zaštiti tijelo od vanjskih utjecaja. Pusti dijete nek se igra, kupi joj jeftinu garderobu koje ti neće biti žao i sve će biti u redu. I moja M. je bila ko malo prase, a da vidiš kak sad trenutno riflja fleke s najdražih majica  8)  .

----------


## Matilda

> Možda joj se ne sviđa odjeća koju ima, a gledala je onu reklamu kad klinci namjerno znažu majicu


Ma sviđa se njoj njena odjeća, 90% je njena odluka što će odjenuti za vrtić, a i ta vrtićka roba nije neka fina, eto majica i obične pamučne bermude.

----------


## elin

> Moja šestogodišnja kći je u fazi debelog mazanja odjeće, ali takva zamazancija da sumnjam da će ići dolje (ima svega, jela, trave, zemlje).
> Jučer je majica bila sva, ali baš sva prljava. Zmazala se još u vrtiću, ja rekoh, neću te presvlačiti, budi takva zmazana do kraja dana pa ćeš sutra paziti. Na kraju dana odjeća je promijenila boju. 
> Danas ja po nju u vrtić, a ona u tuđoj robi. Tako se jako zmazala u pješčaniku da su je morali presvući.
> 
> Pitam ja nju tko će to oprati. 
> Ti. U vešmašini.
> Aha! 8)


proklinješ li sad sve one reklame za deterdžente, posebice onu za Vanish kad klinci pokušavaju uprljati majicu sa čime god se sjete, a mama će na to: ma nema frke imam ja Vanish  :Grin:  Moje pitanje: da li Vanish zaista uklanja mrlje kako pričaju na reklami ili ne - moje iskustvo je ne, a tvoje?  :Laughing:   8)

----------


## babyboys

moje iskustvo s vanishem je da ne opere ni pola , a kamoli da bude blistavo čisto. katastrofa.

----------


## babyboys

eto, ja moram samo napomenut da je j prestao plakat u vrtiću, jutros je čak s guštom otišao.
meni je sad pao kamen sa srca  :D 

Kad se ovdje mogu baš lijepo pojadat  :Grin:

----------


## elin

mi bili jučer u igraonici - joj cure sad vas shvaćam i probleme klinaca sa odlaskom u vrtić. Ona se primila za mene i nikud. Teta ju hoće odvesti igrati se, nema šanse, okrene se i meni pruža ruke. Sva sreća da je igraonica gdje učestvuje i mama (takvu sam i birala) i nije vrtić jer bi dijete, da je to napravilo pri odlasku u vrtić, osvanulo sa mnom u uredu.  :Laughing:   8) Ne bi ja imala srca ostaviti je. Samo se nadam da će ta igraonica (mislim ići svaki tjedan, a do 3 godine imam baka servis) odigrati ulogu tak da vrtić neće biti neki veći problem.

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Evo da se i ja pojadam:
jučer u vrtiću moj G. se odjednom sjetio da je zaboravio ponijeti od kuće neku igračku, izašao u hodnik, obukao cipele i jaknu ( što kod kuće NIKAD ne radi sam jer "ne zna" ili " ne može"   :Mad:   ) i krenuo vani - teta ga naravno vratila nazad.
Onda je tulio do besvijesti, izašao iz igraone I ZAKLJUČAO VRATA!!!!!
Tete s djecom ostale unutra a on u hodniku. Naravno da ta ista vrata više nije znao ili htio otvoriti, nekako su dozvali neku treću sestru od nekud koja ih je otključala.
Detalje ne znam jer ga nisam jučer ja pokupila iz vrtića ali  :shock: 
Mislim - da čovjek ne povjeruje. Ako ovako nastavi, ima da nas izbace glavačke.

Sreća u svemu je što su tete rekle da su svi jučer bili "pegle", valjda ih loše vrijeme pritislo, pa nisu puno zamjerile.
Ali ovako nešto ako se ponovo desi, šta da radim?
Mislim, da se ovo dešava prije 15-20 godina, najvjerovatnije bi dobio kaišem od tate ili koje su se već metode primjenjivale birvaktile, 
ja sam G. rekla da ću uzeti TRI šibe i nalupati ga pošteno ( mislim da mi nije povjerovao, bila sam totalno neubjedljiva  :/  )
Dajte kakav savjet pliz, ovakve situacije su mi krajnje neprihvatljive i nepoželjne

----------


## cvijeta73

ne razumijem - što vrata od vrtićke sobe imaju ključ izvana?  :?

----------


## yaya

> ne razumijem - što vrata od vrtićke sobe imaju ključ izvana?  :?


Zašto ključ uopće??

----------


## clumsy mom

Kod nas u vrtiću postoji zaštitna brava kojom se vrata mogu zaključati a koja je visoko iznad dečijih ruku čak i ako se probaju popeti na stoličicu. Vrata se mogu zaključati samo iznutra a ja ih u vrtiću još nisam zatekla zaključana. U jaslicama ih jesu zaključavali jer su malci znali izlaziti do sobice za presvlačenje i tu rondati po torbama.

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Ne mogu da ulazim  u to koliko visoko stoji brava na vratima i otkud ključ u bravi uopšte,
ima li ko kakav konstruktivan prijedlog za sankcionisanje ovakvog ponašanja???
Ja za batinanje nisam, a ništa mi pametno ne pada na pamet. Ima li ko sa uključenim moždanim vijugama???

Mislim, bez obzira na sve, sa svoje skoro 4 godine, G. bi valjda trebao znati šta se smije a šta ne  :/

----------


## štrigica

mene totalno izluđuje moje starije dijete... ranije je imao svoje ja a sada je toliko postao povodljiv da se bojim da sam negdje napravila kardinalnu grešku u koracima...

npr. krenuli su u drugi razred.... učiteljica da nešto da se nauči i jedan advokat u razredu je izjavio da oni to neće naučit jer je preteško... i oni su svi to prihvatili jer je vođa tako rekao... 
naravno oni su se dogovora držali a vođa nije... i sad koliko god da ja tupim kako 
1. ne možeš reći da nećeš nešto naučiti jer je preteško - mislim, doći će za par tjedana i zaključiti da je množenje preteško   :Evil or Very Mad:  
2. ne možeš se ravnati prema onome što Vođa kaže nego po vlastitoj logici i pameti pogotovo što vidi iz nekoliko primjera da se Vođa ne drži dogovora a oni ka dvi budale ga slušaju....

on me ignorira... 

ne znam se nositi s ovim problemom... razgovor na ovoj razini između mene i njega ne donosi rezultate...   :Crying or Very sad:  
(isto vrijedi i za njegovog najfrenda - zajedno su počeli baviti se ovakvim glupostima...)
upomoć....

----------


## maria71

budem ti napisala pp da opet t ne graknu ibermajke na mene   :Grin:

----------


## štrigica

:Kiss:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ne mogu da ulazim  u to koliko visoko stoji brava na vratima i otkud ključ u bravi uopšte,
> ima li ko kakav konstruktivan prijedlog za sankcionisanje ovakvog ponašanja???
> Ja za batinanje nisam, a ništa mi pametno ne pada na pamet. Ima li ko sa uključenim moždanim vijugama???
> 
> Mislim, bez obzira na sve, sa svoje skoro 4 godine, G. bi valjda trebao znati šta se smije a šta ne  :/



gledaj, ja mislim da je ovo što je napravio tvoj mali u rangu najnormalnijih dječjih nestašluka. on to nije smio napraviti, ali ključ u bravi isto tako nije smio stajati na dohvat djeci. isto tako mi se čini da teta njega nema šta puštati vani iz sobe. nek se ohladi u sobi za igranje, a ne u hodniku. mogao je mali pobjeći iz vrtića. :/ 

čini mi se da ga je ostavila u sobi, da protestira, plače, štogod - cijela ta situacija s ključem bi se izbjegla.

ja se na tvom mjestu, temeljem ovog što si napisala, ne bih pretjerano brinula - dobio bi jezikovu juhu i to je to. sto put bih mu ponovila zašto nije dobro to što je napravio, ali nekakve posebne kazne ne bih upotrebljavala u tom slučaju. naravno, pred njim ne bih niti jednom riječju krivila tete za taj događaj, samo njegov postupak koji nije bio u redu.

eto, ja bih tako.   :Kiss:

----------


## mamasch

cvijeta, potpis od a do ž.

nataša,   :Kiss:   pp ti stiže uskoro

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Cure hvala   :Love:  
Samo mi je bitno znati da mi je dijete u rangu vršnjaka - biće pušem u hladno, obzirom na iskustvo u starom vrtiću.

Mamasch   :Love:

----------


## Moover

i ja isto mislim da su tete više krive od njega...   :Grin:

----------


## fegusti

> ...dodjem po njega nakon posla, kod bake, a on mi nece i vrti galvom da mi nece, skroz me skarta i samo oce baki, a ne meni     
> 
> svima dica trce kad ih vide, a mene zhabac skarta i oce baki


  :Love:  
to on protestira što si ga ostavila tako dugo i vjerojatno se pribojavao da nećeš doći.
kada bude shvatio da redovno dolaziš po njega, veselit će ti se.

----------


## fegusti

evo, ja se tek sad uključila pa komentiram post star skoro mjesec dana  :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> evo, ja se tek sad uključila pa komentiram post star skoro mjesec dana


hvala svejedno!   :Kiss:  

sad je sve vec bolje, i ja i on, navikao je da odem i ne place vise tako jako. vjerovatno cemo kad krene u jaslice proc opet slicno ali o tom potom, uspjeli smo ih odgodit jos na neko vrime sta je super i ja  :D od srece!

----------


## kahna

> budem ti napisala pp da opet t ne graknu ibermajke na mene


Zašto pp?
I mene zanima ova tematika i voljela bi to pročitati javno.
Što te briga ako netko grakće na tebe  :? 
Pa niti prvi niti zadnji put.


Imala sam sličan problem sa sekom prije jedno 3 godine.
Mislim na vođe u razredu i povodljivost, manjak samopouzdanja itd.
I tek sad je shvatila što sam joj onda govorila.
Eto, voljela bi saznati i što profesori misle o tim stvarima.

----------


## cvijetak

Nataša, po mom mišljenju G. nije kriv. Ne kažem da je tako trebao, ali takva mu "oružja" jednostavno ne bi smjela biti na dohvat ruke.

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Hvala vam cure, to mi puno znači.   :Love:

----------


## rena7

Mjesto za jadikovke? Evo me, jadna sam da jadnija ne mogu biti   :Sad:  
U ponedjeljak idem u bolnicu sa punih 36 tjedana trudnoće. Razlog- godina proizvodnje, tlak i šećer.
Strah me je, jako jako jako... Biti ću u Riječkoj bolnici. 
Eto, sve mi se čini da mi carski ne gine, hm   :Sad: .

----------


## yaya

> Mjesto za jadikovke? Evo me, jadna sam da jadnija ne mogu biti   
> U ponedjeljak idem u bolnicu sa punih 36 tjedana trudnoće. Razlog- godina proizvodnje, tlak i šećer.
> Strah me je, jako jako jako... Biti ću u Riječkoj bolnici. 
> Eto, sve mi se čini da mi carski ne gine, hm  .


Drži se i sretno.   :Love:

----------


## štrigica

rena   :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok...
a ako i bude carski - pa nije smak svijeta... nemoj misliti crno, gledaj to kao korak naprijed inače ćeš pošempjat....

 :Kiss:

----------


## kahna

rena   :Love:   i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok.
A ti se drži i ne razbijaj glavu stvarima na koje ne možeš utjecati   :Kiss:

----------


## rena7

Hvala na podršci   :Love:

----------

